# ACHTUNG: Falschmeldung!



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2010)

Leider haben wir gestern einen Spambot etwas spät erwischt und gelöscht.
Der verschickte folgende PN an einige Mitglieder:



> "Warning! Next time we will have to complaint to your ISP. Dear, Ines!A virus alert was noticed on your computer. We highly recommend you to check your computer and perform online virus check at our site immediately:
> *Anmerkung: Achtung, der nachfolgende Link versucht, einen Wurm auf Deinem Rechner zu installieren!!!*
> hxxp://securitytool2010.com/InesIf you do not pass this test* we will have to delete your account and forward a complaint to your ISP with attached log file (your IP address, etc.).----------------------------------------------------Forum Administration www.anglerboard.de."



Selbstverständlich würden wir NIE etwas als PN in Englisch als Info an User von uns versenden!


Sollte sowas wieder vorkommen, bitte einfach den Mods melden!


----------

